# Dish HD Absolute - The HD Only Package



## Borgie

I just flipped through all the channels and made up a list. RSN's, PPV, premiums, and locals are not on it. Low channels are the first number, High channels are the second number. Sorry the excel formatting doesn't transfer over.

I put up the list for people who were wondering which HD channels you get when you get the HD only package. Whether or not all these HD channels actually have HD content, I don't know. I'm guessing some of them at this point don't have much. But these channels, if they don't do stretch-o-vision, are better than the SD counterpart even with SD content.

105	*USA* 9431
108 *Lifetime* 9470
109 *Lifetime Movie Network* 9471
110	*Food Network* 9462
112	*HGTV* 9461
118	*A&E* 9419
119	*Biography	*9443
120	*History* 9491
122	*Sci Fi* 9432
129	*Bravo* 9492
138	*TNT* 9420
139	*TBS* 9499
140	*ESPN* 9424
142	*ESPN News* 9494
144	*ESPN 2* 9425
152 *CBS College Sports* 9499
154	*NFL* 9426
172	*Disney East* 9433
174	*Toon Disney* 9449
176	*Cartoon HD* 9463
180	*ABC Family* 9434
182	*Discovery* 9487
183	*The Learning Channel (TLC)* 9488
184	*Animal Planet* 9489
186	*National Geographic* 9429
187	*Hallmark Movies* 9444
193	*Science Channel* 9490
194 *Green Network* 9458
200	*CNN* 9436
208	*CNBC* 9439
214	*Weather Channel* 9438
215	*Travel Channel* 9437
239 *WGN* 9446
362	*HD Net* 9422
364	*HD Theater* 9421
366	*Universal* 9427
369	*MHD (music)* 9469
374	*Smithsonian* 
383	*HD Net Movies* 9423
385	*MGM* 
394	*World Fishing Network* 
398	*Versus/Golf* 9468
400	*Tennis* 9442
402	*NBA* 9508
403	*NHL*


----------



## DavidPotter

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but can you clarify which of these channels actually broadcasts HD content? You list some channels that I didn't think provided HD content which is why I ask (e.g. Disney East and Toon Disney).

Thanks,
*David*


----------



## rey_1178

DavidPotter said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but can you clarify which of these channels actually broadcasts HD content? You list some channels that I didn't think provided HD content which is why I ask (e.g. Disney East and Toon Disney).
> 
> Thanks,
> *David*


i saw hd content on both of these channels today. lets not start with the negativity please. very positive day today.


----------



## lowmazda

DavidPotter said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but can you clarify which of these channels actually broadcasts HD content? You list some channels that I didn't think provided HD content which is why I ask (e.g. Disney East and Toon Disney).
> 
> Thanks,
> *David*


Toon Disney & Disney East show quite a bit of cartoons in HD.


----------



## Borgie

DavidPotter said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but can you clarify which of these channels actually broadcasts HD content? You list some channels that I didn't think provided HD content which is why I ask (e.g. Disney East and Toon Disney).
> 
> Thanks,
> *David*


David, I cannot clarify. I put up the list for people who were wondering which HD channels you get when you get the HD only package. Whether or not all these HD channels actually have HD content, I don't know. I'm guessing some of them at this point don't have much. But these channels if they don't do stretch-o-vision are better than the SD counterpart even with SD content.


----------



## DavidPotter

rey_1178 said:


> lets not start with the negativity please. very positive day today.


Not sure what you're talking about here. This was a legitimate question. I'm looking to upgrade my DISH Network subscription to HD and am seriously considering the HD only package.


----------



## DavidPotter

Borgie said:


> David, I cannot clarify. I put up the list for people who were wondering which HD channels you get when you get the HD only package. Whether or not all these HD channels actually have HD content, I don't know. I'm guessing some of them at this point don't have much. But these channels if they don't do stretch-o-vision are better than the SD counterpart even with SD content.


That's what I was looking for actually . Thanks for the info. That's great news.


----------



## jkinghome

I just spoke to a CSR and they couldn't confirm what HD channels are part of the $29.99 HD only package.

I may be removing my SD line-up (a big step, but I think I am ready...) But without confirmation that the HD line-up includes Disney, Toon, and Bravo, I could be facing a divorce, and losing the Dad of the Year prize.

They said that I could add locals on to my programming, so I would be saving over $40 a month with this move.

May be small peanuts but I love a good deal.


----------



## Borgie

jkinghome said:


> I just spoke to a CSR and they couldn't confirm what HD channels are part of the $29.99 HD only package.
> 
> I may be removing my SD line-up (a big step, but I think I am ready...) But without confirmation that the HD line-up includes Disney, Toon, and Bravo, I could be facing a divorce, and losing the Dad of the Year prize.
> 
> They said that I could add locals on to my programming, so I would be saving over $40 a month with this move.
> 
> May be small peanuts but I love a good deal.


Well, I have the 29.99 HD ONLY package, and those are the channels I have. Disney, Disney Toons, The Cartoon Network, and bravo is included.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jkinghome said:


> I just spoke to a CSR and they couldn't confirm what HD channels are part of the $29.99 HD only package.
> 
> I may be removing my SD line-up (a big step, but I think I am ready...) But without confirmation that the HD line-up includes Disney, Toon, and Bravo, I could be facing a divorce, and losing the Dad of the Year prize.
> 
> They said that I could add locals on to my programming, so I would be saving over $40 a month with this move.
> 
> May be small peanuts but I love a good deal.


http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml
All 50 HD only channels are right there. Even includes the "New" Voom Favorites.


----------



## tegage

I did not know DISH had a 29.99 HD Only package. I can't find it on their web site. Is this an unadvertised thing?


----------



## GrumpyBear

tegage said:


> I did not know DISH had a 29.99 HD Only package. I can't find it on their web site. Is this an unadvertised thing?


http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml


----------



## projectorguru

rey_1178 said:


> i saw hd content on both of these channels today. lets not start with the negativity please. very positive day today.


We are finding out what Direct tv knew alot of channels do not have much HD, i watched WFN(I'm a huge fishing guru) for 3 hours and nothing in HD, I'm not really complainin cuz I know these channels will be puttin more HD out as we go along in the months ahead, but it did kinda suck not seein HD on alot of these channels


----------



## phillipsfamily

GrumpyBear said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml


Just to clarify for others who see us talking about the "HD Only" package, it is referred to on the Dish website as "dishHD".

Bruce


----------



## GrumpyBear

phillipsfamily said:


> Just to clarify for others who see us talking about the "HD Only" package, it is referred to on the Dish website as "dishHD".
> 
> Bruce


Good point, 3rd tab over


----------



## GregNico

I am signing up to get dishHD only but was looking for a club dish referral anyone reading this today could you check your PM and /or PM me with a referral .. thanks

added note: you should be able to get a instant club dish referral on line with Dish if you are a member/ at least that is what it looks like to me

Thanks for response on referral


----------



## phrelin

Could I get further clarification. If I do the DishHD (HDonly) package and continue my 1¢ Cinemax, HBO, Showtime, Starz and locals, do I continue to get all the non-HD in the premiums and locals? For instance, do you still get Sundance with the Showtime package and the local PBS station with the locals?


----------



## GregNico

They said I would get only all the HD non ppv non premium/ locals are extra // and also be allowed to get the 1 cent cinemax


----------



## phrelin

Yes but do the SD premium and locals come with the premium and locals when you add the premiums and locals to the dishHD package? And does anyone know what, if anything, I would continue to get on my trusty old 508's or would they just turn them off?

Or should I just try this and see what happens?

Edit: Sorry, I see this essentially has been answered here.


----------



## Taco Lover

I'd totally move to HD only, but you can't get your RSN if you do? Anyone know why?


----------



## PhantomOG

Taco Lover said:


> I'd totally move to HD only, but you can't get your RSN if you do? Anyone know why?


+1

I think I'd also miss the ability to watch the SD channel in order to avoid stretch-o-vision. I can't stand to watch stretched material. I really wish the TV broadcasters would wise up to the fact that EVERY HD tv has the built in ability to stretch 4:3 material if the viewer wants and just leave 4:3 alone for people who DON'T want to watch a stretched picture. Is it really that complicated of an idea?


----------



## PhantomOG

aloishus27 said:


> I gave up and asked him if I were to switch to the HD only package would I get my RSNs, to which he said "Yes, so long as we provide the HD feed." Fair enough. That'll save me about 40 bucks a month.


^^^^
From a different thread. So maybe we can get RSN's with the HD only package?


----------



## Taco Lover

PhantomOG said:


> ^^^^
> From a different thread. So maybe we can get RSN's with the HD only package?


I'm not so sure that's accurate. Going through Dishbuilder on the website (which I know ain't too accurate either) and choosing dishHD as the package, RSNs are not even mentioned. AFAIK, RSNs are only included in the AT100 and up packages. Someone that has the HD only pack needs to confirm.


----------



## IndyTim

phillipsfamily said:


> Just to clarify for others who see us talking about the "HD Only" package, it is referred to on the Dish website as "dishHD".
> 
> Bruce


But it also says in the fine print on the bottom of that tab that HD service is ONLY available with AT100, AT200, AT250 or the Everything Package. From what I'm reading in these threads that isn't the case? If it's true, then once Nick HD gets added to the HD bunch, I'm going there, too for 30 bucks.


----------



## phrelin

IndyTim said:


> But it also says in the fine print on the bottom of that tab that HD service is ONLY available with AT100, AT200, AT250 or the Everything Package. From what I'm reading in these threads that isn't the case? If it's true, then once Nick HD gets added to the HD bunch, I'm going there, too for 30 bucks.


The problem with the tabbed web pages showing the fine print is that the "logo listing" is an image file that Darryl and his other brother Darryl (Dish web site managers) just stick into the same table with the aforementioned fine print even though according to all the posts that fine print doesn't apply to dishHD.


----------



## Calvin386

Thanks for that list Borgie. That helps alot when you're locking out and hiding the duplicate channels.


----------



## DavidPotter

I made the switch to HD only last night. I've been holding off for a while now on the upgrade to HD with DISH. I use BeyondTV (snapstream.com) with an OTA antenna and am able to get all my locals recorded that way, but I stopped watching DISH Network content since I started doing that (about a year ago) since I only got SD content from DISH. The amount of HD content on DISH finally reached a critical mass to make it worth it to me and I was able to convince my wife that this would be a good choice for us.

I'm going from 4 receivers (a 508 DVR, a 5000, and two low-end receivers) to 2 722 DVRs (we've got 2 HDTVs and 2 SDTVs). It cost me $250 to get the 2 722s. I'm hoping there won't be any installation issues when they come Friday morning.

Thanks, Borgie, for the list and the info. Your posts were instrumental for me in making my decision.

*David*


----------



## Sphagnum

Thanks for the list, this helps a lot for clarification purposes... Calling to switch to the DishHD package right now!


----------



## nKeith

When a service is listed as having both a low and high channel assignment, what significant distinction is there between the two?


----------



## Ressurrector

Thx Borgie!


----------



## Sphagnum

nKeith said:


> When a service is listed as having both a low and high channel assignment, what significant distinction is there between the two?


absolutely none


----------



## dclaryjr

IndyTim said:


> But it also says in the fine print on the bottom of that tab that HD service is ONLY available with AT100, AT200, AT250 or the Everything Package. From what I'm reading in these threads that isn't the case? If it's true, then once Nick HD gets added to the HD bunch, I'm going there, too for 30 bucks.


I can't go HD only unless cops start putting HD cameras in their cars. The wife likes watching the police videos on TRU!


----------



## mworks

This is what I did yesterday.
Removed everything including locals.
Locals are still in Sd here and they frankly look like crap.
Will be using the antenna for locals, looks much better.
Added all HD channels + all premiums.
Comes to about 75.00 a month, cheaper than the SD channels +two premiums.

I get all the premium channels, and each one has the SD channels for that premium.
So max is 5 channels, etc.
So you get all the SD channels for the premiums you select even if your are on the hd only packs.


----------



## snowcat

I am very tempted by the HD Only package, but losing the RSN's is just too much. One of the big reasons I switched to Dish was to get the Braves on SportsSouth (something not available on Comcast in Nashville), and there are still a lot of Predators and Braves games on FSN South. 

If Dish ever gives subscribers of the HD Only package a way to get their RSN's, I would switch and save a bunch of money. But that is probably why they haven't done it.


----------



## mw1597

I just moved to the dishHD package. 
In addition to the HD channels I was expecting I'm getting these foreign channels. 903 AAGTV, 773 IQRAA, 729 CHNLV, 721 STARM, 719 STARC, 714 NBN4, 713 VIVA, 577 PFC. And 402 NBATV and 401 GOLF.
Am I suppose to get these or did the CSR hit the wrong button?


----------



## kal915

Borgie said:


> ... But these channels if they don't do stretch-o-vision are better than the SD counterpart even with SD content.


Am I the only one that thinks stretch-o-vision looks better than regular SD?


----------



## TulsaOK

kal915 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks stretch-o-vision looks better than regular SD?


Yes.


----------



## geoff

kal915 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks stretch-o-vision looks better than regular SD?


No, SD programming on an 'hd' sat feed is higher bandwidth and has less artifacts and blocking...

I've noticed the last few days since Disney went to an MPEG4 Stream, it doesn't hurt my eyes like it used to (I have a 6 year old so from after school till bed time, we watch disney) and to top it off, it's now in Dolby 5.1 so it sounds better as well.

Anyone complaining about stretch-o-vision just needs to put the recver in grey bar mode and they it's high bandwidth 4x3 programming again with no stretch....


----------



## DStroyer

geoff said:


> Anyone complaining about stretch-o-vision just needs to put the recver in grey bar mode and they it's high bandwidth 4x3 programming again with no stretch....


Wrong. TBS, for example, uses some sort of "smart stretch" process, where it only stretches the picture toward the sides of the screen while leaving the middle 1/3 of the screen in its original shape. When the camera pans from left to right, or right to left, the resultant product leaves many of us viewers feeling dizzy and nauseous.

Even if you have a TV that allows you to squash a 16:9 picture down to 4:3, that distortion is still present.

Putting the receiver in gray bar mode still renders a distorted picture.


----------



## calgary2800

I just downgraded from AT250 with Locals to the HD only package with Locals. I never watched the SD channels at all, I threw money down the tiolet for so long.


----------



## DavidPotter

Well, it turns out I don't have a clear view of the HD satellite in my neck of the woods - due to the trees. I guess I'm going to be looking at Comcast or FIOS. Bummer.


----------



## calgary2800

For the price the HD only package with locals is excellent. When I had cable it was 60 per month no hd and now all with dish I'm also paying around 60.

29.99 HD only 
5.00 Locals in HD

The rest is lease fees and a dvr fee


----------



## tegage

OK, I am still confused. I'm looking at DISHHD on the Dish site now and it says:

DishHD programming is available _*only in conjunction with the following packages: America's Top 100, America's Top 200, America's Top 250, America's "Everything" Pak.*_

However, when I login into my account nad goto *Change My Programming*, it shows up as one of the basic packages, i.e., I can subscribe to only DISHHD.

What gives?


----------



## calgary2800

Thats how I made my change, go to Change My Programming and just click to Dishhd for you choice with NO other package involved. It will work just takes a few minutes for the SD channels to go away.

It is very confusing to say the least, that fine print is so badly written.


----------



## Paul Secic

jkinghome said:


> I just spoke to a CSR and they couldn't confirm what HD channels are part of the $29.99 HD only package.
> 
> I may be removing my SD line-up (a big step, but I think I am ready...) But without confirmation that the HD line-up includes Disney, Toon, and Bravo, I could be facing a divorce, and losing the Dad of the Year prize.
> 
> They said that I could add locals on to my programming, so I would be saving over $40 a month with this move.
> 
> May be small peanuts but I love a good deal.


Each receiver costs $7 per month. You need a phone line near your set or they charge $5 for the EPG. But HD is well worth it!


----------



## Paul Secic

Taco Lover said:


> I'm not so sure that's accurate. Going through Dishbuilder on the website (which I know ain't too accurate either) and choosing dishHD as the package, RSNs are not even mentioned. AFAIK, RSNs are only included in the AT100 and up packages. Someone that has the HD only pack needs to confirm.


RSNS are not included in the HD only pack.


----------



## calgary2800

I wonder how long this hd only package will still be here? It seems like the best deal going by far.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I just did a content swap today after mulling about it for several weeks.

I was on AT250 w/ Ultimate HD...

I changed to HD-only + HBO/SHO/MAX/STARZ.

The cool thing is I only lost one SD channel that I will miss (Comedy Central) for the moment. I will miss my RSN once ACC season starts, but maybe by then they will have made a change to allow us to add multisport or at least get our local one. I might miss Boomerang a little at first, but I'll adjust to that.

The next cool thing is that I gained the premium movie channels and my bill will be going down by about $10 per month.


----------



## Bobby H

I made the switch to the DishHD package a month ago. I think it's generally been an excellent move. I changed from the AT200 and HBO package to one featuring DishHD, HBO and my locals. I swapped a Echostar 4700 receiver for a ViP722.

The only channels I've missed are Comedy Central and IFC. But I've gained National GeographicHD, MHD, UniversalHD, HDNet, HDNet movies and a lot more.

I'm still hoping Comedy Central goes HD sometime soon (hopefully by fall 2008). Also hoping for IFC HD this year, but don't know about that since I think they're owned by that Rainbow company affiliated with Voom.

How does that 1¢ Cinemax offer work? Is that something that was only available at the time of a service upgrade?


----------



## HobbyTalk

HDMe said:


> I just did a content swap today after mulling about it for several weeks.
> 
> I was on AT250 w/ Ultimate HD...
> 
> I changed to HD-only + HBO/SHO/MAX/STARZ.


That is what I did a couple of weeks ago (+ locals). I'll miss Speed. When football season starts I'll go to AT100+, Ultimate HD + Locals so I can get BTN. Figure I'll have seen most of everything on the movie channels by that time... then when football season is over I'll go back to HD only again


----------



## Henry

I hate SD, but I can wait until the industry catches up and gives me *all* of the HD channels I want. It's a young technology that's slowly starting to burst out of its shell.

When viewing choices in SD become the exception, then I'll know it's time to get off the fence. Of course, Charlie could do the unthinkable and give me Fox-_everything_ in HD ... and that'll be as good a sign as any for me. :angel:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

HobbyTalk said:


> That is what I did a couple of weeks ago (+ locals). I'll miss Speed. When football season starts I'll go to AT100+, Ultimate HD + Locals so I can get BTN. Figure I'll have seen most of everything on the movie channels by that time... then when football season is over I'll go back to HD only again


That's another reason why I would like to one day be able to add multisport to the HD-only package. I'm in ACC country so I stopped getting BTN anyway once they dropped it outside Big Ten country... but I liked their presentation, and do enjoy watching Big Ten football and even some basketball now and then too.


----------



## lamp525

phrelin said:


> The problem with the tabbed web pages showing the fine print is that the "logo listing" is an image file that Darryl and his other brother Darryl (Dish web site managers) just stick into the same table with the aforementioned fine print even though according to all the posts that fine print doesn't apply to dishHD.


Add speed and fx an I am there also..any news on these 2 channels?


----------



## tegage

calgary2800 said:


> Thats how I made my change, go to Change My Programming and just click to Dishhd for you choice with NO other package involved. It will work just takes a few minutes for the SD channels to go away.
> 
> It is very confusing to say the least, that fine print is so badly written.


I had tried that prior to making my post, but after reading this I tried again and it worked - thanks. I must have fat-fingered something the first time.

My account says DishHD, but I still see more than the 45 HD channels however...


----------



## Satsince1978

I would sign up for DISH except for two channels! CSN-Chicago and RFD-TV.
If I could get those two i would do it right now.


----------



## tnsprin

Satsince1978 said:


> I would sign up for DISH except for two channels! CSN-Chicago and RFD-TV.
> If I could get those two i would do it right now.


Both of those are available, but not in the HD only package.


----------



## retexan599

I am going to switch from my current package (AT200 + dishHD Ultimate) to the dishHD (only) package. My last invoice (dated May 12) shows I paid for 'Charges from 05/27/08 - 06/26/08'. If I call in the change today (06/08/2008), will they continue my existing package to 06/26 and then switch me to dishHD only? IOW, do they pro-rate the monthly bill when there has been a change in programming, or should one wait until the day before the end of the billing period? Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Charise

retexan599 said:


> IOW, do they pro-rate the monthly bill when there has been a change in programming, or should one wait until the day before the end of the billing period?QUOTE]
> They have always pro-rated when I've switched anything (as confusing as that billing is), so you shouldn't have to wait for a specific time to change programming.


----------



## calgary2800

I have downgraded and upgraded several times and the bill always has been pro rated correctly to reflect what programming you actually use.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

They will almost always pro-rate (I say "almost always" because it is theoretically possible for you to schedule a change to take effect exactly at the end of a billing cycle but that is a rare thing).

Actually, unless you can correctly time it out... you usually make a few pennies by changing before the end of a cycle because (at least in my experience) they seem to round in your favor with the credits.


----------



## fwampler

I just switched to DishHD. Got a couple of new HD stations! Thanks for the thread.


----------



## retexan599

Ok, I just switched to DishHD today as well. It was hassle-free via the chat line. I asked if there would be a transaction charge, and he said no because 'you are such a good customer'; I will take the accolade  

This package will save me about $35/month. I will miss not having my regional sports, and also miss TCM, but on the whole, a good trade. Thanks for input on this thread.


----------



## fwampler

retexan599 said:


> Ok, I just switched to DishHD today as well. It was hassle-free via the chat line. I asked if there would be a transaction charge, and he said no because 'you are such a good customer'; I will take the accolade
> 
> This package will save me about $35/month. I will miss not having my regional sports, and also miss TCM, but on the whole, a good trade. Thanks for input on this thread.


H'mm. Guess I'm not such a good customer. Bummer. Guess Dish plays favorites?


----------



## clyde sauls

Now that WGN is Hd . My partner wouldnt kill me to change to the all hd pkg. But was wondering. If I did, I cant get my locals in hd because the condo I live in will not let you put the dish on top of the building. So I can have it on my patio. When I had it installed they installed two dishes. One for 119 and 110. The sec for 61.5. So no local hd just with an antenna which the pictures fades in and out. I do sub to the local pkg to get std def. With the all hd pkg can you still sub to the local standard def pkg for $5.99. I pay $60 a mo with the top 200, hd essentials and .01 a yr cinemax. I figured with the all hd pkg, local channels,I could add 2 movie pkgs and pay about the same. Is that possible?


----------



## dahenny

YES!!!!
You can get your locals with the HD only pac...and...in the fall you should get them in HD when the Eastern Arc gets cranked up.


----------



## clyde sauls

dahenny said:


> YES!!!!
> You can get your locals with the HD only pac...and...in the fall you should get them in HD when the Eastern Arc gets cranked up.


Thanks went ahead this morning and changed from top 200 to the dishHD pkg and kept my locals and the penny a yr cinemax.Decided that is enough programming for now. Saved $20 a month. Actually save another $15 a mo by canceling Netflix. Dont have enough time to watch movie I record from cinemax and netflix also.


----------



## kal915

> Thanks went ahead this morning and changed from top 200 to the dishHD pkg and kept my locals and the penny a yr cinemax


Arent the Atlanta HD locals on 129 only? I have them on 129


----------



## clyde sauls

yes they are but as stated in the original post. I cant receive them because the dish would have to go on top of my building which the condo association will not allow


----------



## PRIME1

I did the same as you and switched to the HD only package with locals back on May 23rd. I don't really even miss any of the channels I lost and find that we only watch HD more and more. Isn't saving money a wonderful thing?


----------



## DishRick

I have a question. I recently bought a new TV and hooked up an antenna to receive local channels and after seeing HD in my own home I want more. My question is how to go about getting the best setup.

I currently have a 501, 508, and a 625 receiver installed, connected to a Dish 500, connected to a 3/4 switch. I moved from NJ and never changed the address so I still receive NYC channels, which I don't really want to loose. Less than a year ago I had 2 508's and one went bad so I picked up the 625 on ebay, so all my equipment is owned, nothing is leased. 

I have never leased any equipment from Dish, I have always bought it and installed it myself. I am wondering to get HD should I go through Dish and lease receivers or just buy one and install it myself, can you still do that? But if I do that, don't I need a new Dish too? If I had Dish send someone out, how would it work with me still receiving the NYC channels out of the area and would I get the HD version of the NYC channels? Would they send someone to my old address, which I am not at, but I have family there?

Like I said before I have never had anyone come out an do an install from Dish. I have done it all myself and actually prefer to run it myself so I know its done to my satisfaction. But I don't think I would need any additional wiring to upgrade to an HD receiver.

As far as programming, I only have one HD TV right now, would the other receivers be able to see the HD channels, obviously not in HD, or would they only come over the one HD receiver?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## garys

For NY you need to add 61.5 and it should be easy to wire a DP dual into your DP34 switch (sounds like that what you have anyway. I do not think you can get the HD locals as they are on spotbeam. It should be easy to check, do you receive all the NY channels, look at 8100-8118. If you do not receive *ALL* of these, I doubt you will be able to get NY HD ones.


----------



## DishRick

Yes I get all the NY channels, I am currently in Maryland, so i guess I am covered by their spotbeam. I do have an old Dish that I could point to 61.5, would I then be able to get all the HD programming available or would I also need to see the 129 satellite also?


----------



## garys

No, NY HD locals are on 61.5 only, most of the national HD is mirrored on 129 but you don't need both. Once you have the HD receiver and 61.5 installed you can double check for transponder 15. Once the receiver is activated, the HD local channels should show up (they are part of the local package you already subscribe to), you would have to subscribe to an HD package for the rest of the HD.


----------



## Nick

Just yesterday I got Dish again to get the 'HD-only' pkg, primarily for the HDNets, in
addition to my existing Comcast programming. I had to shoot new DPs at 61.5W
and 110W from my existing 6' dish tree to get all of Dish's HD programming. I now
receive over 100 HD channels (no OTA), but with a number of channels in common
between the two providers.

Even though all my pre-wiring was still in place from a previous Dishj installation, it
still took me and my powers of persuasion (read tip) a while to convince two most
competent DNSC techs and their IM boss to do it my way. I now have three HD DVRs,
a new Dish 722 and and two Comcast SA 8300 HD DVRs pumpin' out the hi-def
to my two awesome HD TVs.

Almost Heaven, [strike]West Virginia[/strike], er, hi-definition!


----------



## DishRick

Is the vip 612 a decent receiver? I am only hooking the receiver up to 1 TV in the bedroom and really don't need to watch and record different shows. I would really like the 722, but its a bit pricey. Is the main difference between the 612 ad 622 the ability to watch two separate channels?


----------



## robl45

appologize if this has been asked a million times before. It seems I can get an hd only package on dish network without having or keeping my standard package, is this correct?


----------



## Nick

Yes


----------



## patmurphey

The 622/722 feed an HDTV and an additional output (TV2) to home distribution SD via coax (including downresed HD) plus PIP when in single mode. Before you go any further, since you are gaming the system, you had better verify that you can receive the 61.5 NY HD spotbeam in your present location.


----------



## garys

DishRick said:


> Is the vip 612 a decent receiver? I am only hooking the receiver up to 1 TV in the bedroom and really don't need to watch and record different shows. I would really like the 722, but its a bit pricey. Is the main difference between the 612 ad 622 the ability to watch two separate channels?


The 612 is a dual tuner just like the 622 and 722, it just does not have separate outputs to feed a second tv. It also does not have the pip feature.


----------



## garys

patmurphey said:


> The 622/722 feed an HDTV and an additional output (TV2) to home distribution SD via coax (including downresed HD) plus PIP when in single mode. Before you go any further, since you are gaming the system, you had better verify that you can receive the 61.5 NY HD spotbeam in your present location.


He states he gets all the spotbeamed sd channels from NY. The HD ones are on 61.5 and with any luck, he may receive them as well. He never stated where he was located, his info states Maryland. I don't think the spotbeam would cover all of Maryland, but it should cover the eastern part of the state.


----------



## DishRick

According to this map I am almost right on the line for #3 which I assume has to carry the NY channels. Is there a way I can see if I can see this by connecting the dish to 61.5 with my 625 or 508 receiver?

http://www.ekb.dbstalk.com/e12spots.pdf

But if you look at the 61.5 channel list it shows NY on 15s16, 1s16, and 7s16. Does spot beam 16 = 3 on the map above?

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/61-5list.htm


----------



## nKeith

I'm seriously considering the dishHD package as described here:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/index3.shtml

Does anyone know if this package includes all of the channels currently characterized as HD in the Program Guide? Will future HD channels added to the Dish lineup be automatically included in this package?

I'm perplexed by the statement at the bottom of the page regarding obligatory SD packages. This appears inconsistent with comments I have read here...


----------



## snowcat

The statement at the bottom of the page is there for the other HD packages and does not apply to the HD Only package.

The HD Only package includes every HD channel available with the following exceptions.

1. HD Locals are not included, but they can be added on for the $5 locals charge.
2. Premium channels are not included, but they can be added on for the normal premium fee.
3. Regional Sports Networks (like FSN South and SportsSouth for me) are not included and cannot be added on.

So far, when HD channels have been added to Dish's lineup, they have been added to the HD only package as well.

I hope that answers your questions.


----------



## nKeith

snowcat said:


> The statement at the bottom of the page is there for the other HD packages and does not apply to the HD Only package.


Thanks, snowcat, for the info. But, are you able to glean this information without having it be uttered by a Dish CSR? I am unable to find this explicitly stated on the website. Also, where do you find the expression "HD Only?"


----------



## calgary2800

By far the best deal out there in TV land. I'm paying about 60 bucks a month for 4 TVs ( 2 HDTV and 2 Tube) with Locals HD.


----------



## snowcat

nKeith said:


> Thanks, snowcat, for the info. But, are you able to glean this information without having it be uttered by a Dish CSR? I am unable to find this explicitly stated on the website. Also, where do you find the expression "HD Only?"


Hd Only is just a term that a lot of people on these message boards use to describe this package. "DishHD", the official term for this package, is pretty confusing because Dish also uses that term to describe all their HD offerings (dishHD Essentials, dishHD Ultimate, dishHD receivers, etc). It is just easier to say "HD Only"

The website info really needs to be changed, and it has been brought up in several threads on this board. For those new to the package, they may not understand what it really is.


----------



## nKeith

Hi Snowcat:

It may well be that this "dishHD" package is a standalone item that contains only HD channels, but are we not blithely dismissing extremely shoddy (if not intentionally evasive) language by Dish? At no place can I find in their advertising that this package is "standalone" nor that anyone who subscribes to it is prohibited from adding any of their SD programming (in fact, their advertising "appears" to require such coupling!). Yet, this is what one encounters once you speak with a Dish CSR.

I have no illusions that Dish can be held to their slipshod advertising no matter how "un-nice" their tactics may be.

I will still likely subscribe to this package, as it appears to provide the closest one can get to a few quality channels after Dish's precipitous decapitation of VOOM. One can obtain the same HD lineup by subscribing to "Top 250" + "HD Ultimate." This combination, however, is excessively expensive and offers little of real value. It is beyond me how we as a nation tolerate so much garbage (not to mention intentionally deceptive advertising!).


----------



## snowcat

I wouldn't call it deceptive. In the descriptions for dishHD Essential and dishHD Ultimate, it clearly states that they are add-ons to the America's Top programming packages.

In the decription for dishHD it states, "The only all high-definition programming package on the market today."

By reading all three (and by looking at the prices), you can tell that the dishHD package is a standalone package. 


Now personally, I subscribe to Top 250 + dishHD Essential. I would like to go to the standalone package, but I would lose almost every Braves and Predators game, which is too many sporting events to lose. Plus, my kids watch most of the Nick channels, which aren't in HD yet. But I am keeping an eye out on this package if they ever add Nick and the RSNs.


----------



## Bobby H

I have the DishHD "absolute" or "HD only" package. I changed from the AT200 package to this one for a number of reasons.

1. SD material looked awful on my 52" Sony Bravia XBR4 television. HD over satellite isn't perfect, but it looks a lot better than the SD material.

2. The only channels I really liked that I'm now missing are Comedy Central and IFC. I watched channels like Spike, Fuse and Turner Classic Movies at times. As bad as they looked in SD, I'm content to wait for them to come back in HD.

3. I gained a number of HD channels that have no SD counterparts in any of the standard programming packages. (HD Net, ND Net Movies, Universal HD, MGM HD, MHD) Most show uncut programming like any premium channel.

4. I also gained a number of channels I didn't have in the AT200 package, such as National Geographic HD.


----------



## Jeff_DML

I think Dish needs to do a better job promoting the HD only package. It got me to sign up , I didnt want to pay a bunch of money for hundreds of what I consider junk channels. Pretty much all the channels I like are in the HD package. When I mention it to people no one has heard of it but they like it.


----------



## CoolGui

It seems like the HD Only package is a frequently asked question... is it sticky material? And if so, which of the many threads gets "stuck"?


----------



## James Long

The five most recent I found of them are now merged and stuck ...


----------



## projectorguru

one more question i just thought of. i have this package and with the Starz free preview under way will I get only the Starz HD channels in the free preview? Or all of them even if in SD?


----------



## snowcat

projectorguru said:


> one more question i just thought of. i have this package and with the Starz free preview under way will I get only the Starz HD channels in the free preview? Or all of them even if in SD?


You should get them all, HD and SD, just like if you had subscribed to them.


----------



## cboylan3

hhmmmm...I have the dishHD package and I looked up the Starz! channels in the guide and all I get is 3 of them and none of them are HD.

Am I mistaken, but I thought when there was a free preview of premium channels you got the wholle suite not just a few of the 5 or 6 channels


----------



## kal915

I would've thought we would at least get Starz HD in the preview, but its not there.


----------



## Michael P

DishRick said:


> According to this map I am almost right on the line for #3 which I assume has to carry the NY channels. Is there a way I can see if I can see this by connecting the dish to 61.5 with my 625 or 508 receiver?
> 
> http://www.ekb.dbstalk.com/e12spots.pdf
> 
> But if you look at the 61.5 channel list it shows NY on 15s16, 1s16, and 7s16. Does spot beam 16 = 3 on the map above?
> 
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/61-5list.htm


E* must have renumbered the spot beam numbers from the Cablevision/Rainbow PDF. According to the PDF the spot that carries my HD locals on 61.5 is 10, while on the EKB chart it's "1s14", which I interpret as transponder 1, spot 14.
Flint MI is 3s14. So I take it there are more than 1 transponders in the same spot.

Rainbow's spot #14 hits Missouri, so I think it's safe to say that C/R spot 10 = E* spot 14.

BTW: "right on the line" is not a good place to be with spot beams. You may only get a lock on that beam for a portion of the day (i.e. not 24/7).

Something else: Buffalo is served by a spot from E12 (the old Rainbow 1). According to the C/R PDF no spot hits Western NY State. E* must have done some tweaking of these spot beams. I'm willing to bet they are NOT trying to hit the West Coast from 61.5! Those beams probably were re aimed.

Non HD receivers CANNOT see any MPEG4/HD transponders.


----------



## James Long

The EKB Dish List spot numbers are not the same as the Rainbow spot numbers. There has been no attempt on that list or in "Uplink Reports" to map to the correct spot numbers. An "area" or uplink site based number is used for the spotbeam number instead of the downlink spotbeam.

On previous satellites a careful mapping is applied so the downlink beam is the key. TID 2248 is translated to 18s43 ... not "48s22". TID 67 is translated to 7s10 not "67s0" or "7s6". Perhaps some day a similar mapping will be accepted for the E11 spots.

15s16, 1s16, and 7s16 are transponder IDs 1615, 1601 and 1607 ... uplinked from a site in Orange NJ (as are all the 16xx transponders). They are downliked on spot 3 on the Rainbow map. (1601, 1603, 1607, 1615, 1617, 1619 and 1623 would be uplinked from Orange NJ and downlinked on spot 3 ... 1605, 1609, 1611, 1613 and 1621 are also uplinked from Orange NJ but are downlinked on spot 2 - Boston. That's the trouble with using the "area" as the spot number ... Boston's 5s16 is actually a different spot than NY's 15s16.)

"1s14" on the EKB and other sources is TID 1401 ... or 1s10 mapping it appropriately to the Rainbow spot numbers. Since uplink "14" is used for two 61.5° spots (10 for Detroit area and 11 for Chicago area) calling downlinks "s14" is as confusing as the "s16" spots above.

I've tried to work it all out and give appropriate spot numbers on the same page as a spot beam map ... slightly out of date on what markets are active but my page is here:
http://jameslong.name/e615.html

Note that the Rainbow generated spot beam map shows smaller spots than reality. I've put only the spot centers on the map on my page since it was drawn from official filings. The spot numbers on Rainbow's map and mine are also the ones that match the official filings.

BTW: As long as the numbers are consistant it really isn't a big deal that most refer to TID 1401 as "1s14" and I refer it it as 1s10 ... but I do find it confusing to have "1s14" be a Detroit spot serving Cleveland and "13s14" be a Chicago spot serving Green Bay. People may be confused into thinking s14 is the same downlink ... it isn't. The correct numbers are 1s10 and 13s11 ... two different downlink spots.


----------



## supersox

I have been wanting the HD only for awhile, but my wife thinks she cannot live without QVC. What to do??


----------



## James Long

IIRC the shopping channels remain ... they are paying to reach YOU!


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> IIRC the shopping channels remain ... they are paying to reach YOU!


James do you know when QVC will go HD on E? It's been in HD since May.


----------



## kal915

> I have been wanting the HD only for awhile, but my wife thinks she cannot live without QVC. What to do??


Well according to another post, QVC _is_ in the HD only pack


----------



## HobbyTalk

kal915 said:


> Well according to another post, QVC _is_ in the HD only pack


But it is not in HD. There are quite a few SD channels in the HD Only package.


----------



## tcatdbs

Wasn't sure where to start this thread, but since many of you here have DishHD this seems like a good spot. I'm thinking of moving from TWC to DishHD. Can't get locals OTA so I need 61.5 (2 dishes), not too big a problem (other than wife and neighbor). Anyway I went to Dishbuilder and the "additional fees" make no sense, can someone confirm what the real charges are?

I have 2 HDTV's (main and master bed), and one standard in guest room that gets used 2 or 3 times a year. I get to the "TV" page":

with 1 HDTV - additional fees are $5.98 (DVR fee)
add extra TV (std) - additional fees stay at $5.98 (makes sense VIP722)
add extra HDTV - additional fees jump to $16.96 ($5 Home Adv. + TWO DVR fees)
(and that's with no DVR on 2nd TV)
It seems adding the extra HDTV should add $7 at most = $12.98
If I get rid of the Standard TV, it doesn't let you add DVR to eith HDTV.
If I change the Std TV to HDTV (3 HDTV's), the additional cost is $12.98 with 3 receivers, 1 being DVR.
(I'd rather have 3 receivers if they don't charge be $14 for the extra 2)

This all makes no sense to me, I just want to know what my bill will be (without tax). DishHD $29.99 + $5.00 locals + $22.00 (2 movie channels) + what for 3 TV's, 1 with DVR? Hate to sign up for a 24 month deal online then see lots of extra fees on my bill.... no matter what it's still going to be $20-$30 less than TWC!

Other question: Is PQ as good with Dish these days as TWC? I'm very happy with PQ (even on digital SD stations)... but the HD stations you get with this dael are WAY better than TWC, just can't pass it up.


----------



## phrelin

tcatdbs said:


> Wasn't sure where to start this thread, but since many of you here have DishHD this seems like a good spot. I'm thinking of moving from TWC to DishHD. Can't get locals OTA so I need 61.5 (2 dishes), not too big a problem (other than wife and neighbor). Anyway I went to Dishbuilder and the "additional fees" make no sense, can someone confirm what the real charges are?
> 
> I have 2 HDTV's (main and master bed), and one standard in guest room that gets used 2 or 3 times a year. I get to the "TV" page":
> 
> with 1 HDTV - additional fees are $5.98 (DVR fee)
> add extra TV (std) - additional fees stay at $5.98 (makes sense VIP722)
> add extra HDTV - additional fees jump to $16.96 ($5 Home Adv. + TWO DVR fees)
> (and that's with no DVR on 2nd TV)
> It seems adding the extra HDTV should add $7 at most = $12.98
> If I get rid of the Standard TV, it doesn't let you add DVR to eith HDTV.
> If I change the Std TV to HDTV (3 HDTV's), the additional cost is $12.98 with 3 receivers, 1 being DVR.
> (I'd rather have 3 receivers if they don't charge be $14 for the extra 2)
> 
> This all makes no sense to me, I just want to know what my bill will be (without tax). DishHD $29.99 + $5.00 locals + $22.00 (2 movie channels) + what for 3 TV's, 1 with DVR? Hate to sign up for a 24 month deal online then see lots of extra fees on my bill.... no matter what it's still going to be $20-$30 less than TWC!
> 
> Other question: Is PQ as good with Dish these days as TWC? I'm very happy with PQ (even on digital SD stations)... but the HD stations you get with this dael are WAY better than TWC, just can't pass it up.


The extra fees never make sense - they just are. It's all very Zen.

The first question is - Does your household really need to be able to watch different shows simultaneously on the two HDTV's?

Also, have you taken a look at the new HD packages to be available August 1 - see this thread? As a new customer, you may be able to get something out of the new arrangements. Unfortunately, there are no real details available yet, but you might consider it.


----------



## biz

Question, since I trust most of you more than a CSR.

I must downsize the tv bill. Currently have 3 dvr's (3 boxes), 1 is HD the other two are SD. 

I'm leaning heavy towards an HD only package. Will the SD receivers pick up those channels? 

I'm also dumping one of the SD DVR's, may dump both and use one regular receiver to share in those two rooms (which will be vacant in Sept), but will have to live with HD only until then. 

I don't want to act and find out the SD DVR can get nothing.


----------



## Jeff_DML

you get the SD equivalent of the HD channels in the package, so your SD stb should be able to at least those.


----------



## aloishus27

Jeff_DML said:


> you get the SD equivalent of the HD channels in the package, so your SD stb should be able to at least those.


That's not necessarily true, there are some SD equivalents that you do not get.

I don't particularly know which channels they are but, no you do not get all of the SD equivalents.

If you are interested in getting all the SD equivalents, one of the new Turbo packages may be better suited for you.


----------



## Jeff_DML

my comment is still correct but yeah there are HD channels that do not have a SD equivalent, so you probably wouldnt be able to decode those on SD stb. HDnet is one of them


----------



## kal915

Jeff_DML said:


> my comment is still correct but yeah there are HD channels that do not have a SD equivalent, so you probably wouldnt be able to decode those on SD stb. HDnet is one of them


I recall on another post, that Disney Channel didnt have an SD feed on the HD Only pack


----------



## tcatdbs

Think I'll sign up before Aug 1st to get a 2 year contarct at the current $29.99 HD only package (+$5 local) with HB and ST (+$22). I assume they can't remove channels from a package on a 2 year contract (can they?). Should get all the HBO HD's when added for "free"...

What I can't figure out, doing the on-line builder, I plug in 2 HDTVs (1 DVR) and 1 Std. and "additional costs" are $19.96; but plug in 3 HDTV's (1 DVR) and "additional costs" are $12.98. I think I'll go buy a small HDTV to replace my std. and go for the $12.98 price.... makes no sense to me. I assume the 3 HD receivers are 722, 211, 211, or maybe 612,211,211... but I should have a choice between 612 and 722 since they say it's a free upgrade, right?

PS: Does the VIP612 have the external USB hard drive capability? I think I'd rather have a DVR I didn't have to connect to a phone line to save $5.


----------



## tcatdbs

Can I assume that as of Aug 1st (in red), the added HD's will get added to DishHD (Absolute):

Basic:
105 USA 9431
110 Food Network 9462
112 HGTV 9461
118 A&E 9419
119 Biography 9443
120 History 9491
122 Sci Fi 9432
129 Bravo 9492
138 TNT 9420
139 TBS 9499
182 Discovery 9487
183 The Learning Channel (TLC) 9488
184 Animal Planet 9489
186 National Geographic 9429
193 Science Channel 9490
214 Weather Channel 9438
215 Travel Channel 9437
239 WGN 9446
369 MHD (music) 9469
374 Smithsonian

Planet Green
Lifetime

Family/Kids:
172 Disney East 9433
174 Toon Disney 9449
176 Cartoon HD 9463
180 ABC Family 9434

Movies:
362 HD Net 9422
364 HD Theater 9421
366 Universal 9427
383 HD Net Movies 9423
385 MGM
187 Hallmark Movies 9444
5 Pay-Per-View
HBO (premium)
Starz (premium)
Cinemax (premium)
Showtime (premium)

7 more HD HBO
1 more Max
4 more Startz
Lifetime Movie

Sports:
394 World Fishing Network 
398 Versus/Golf 9468
400 Tennis 9442
402 NBA 9508
403 NHL
140 ESPN 9424
144 ESPN 2 9425
154 NFL 9426

152 CBS College Sports

News
142 ESPN News 9494
200 CNN 9436
208 CNBC 9439

This is ALL I'd evr need (but my wife is going to miss Hallmark and Soap!)


----------



## kal915

> This is ALL I'd evr need (but my wife is going to miss Hallmark and Soap!)


Both of those have announced an HD channel by year-end


----------



## calgary2800

tcatdbs said:


> Can I assume that as of Aug 1st (in red), the added HD's will get added to DishHD (Absolute):
> 
> Basic:
> 105 USA 9431
> 110 Food Network 9462
> 112 HGTV 9461
> 118 A&E 9419
> 119 Biography 9443
> 120 History 9491
> 122 Sci Fi 9432
> 129 Bravo 9492
> 138 TNT 9420
> 139 TBS 9499
> 182 Discovery 9487
> 183 The Learning Channel (TLC) 9488
> 184 Animal Planet 9489
> 186 National Geographic 9429
> 193 Science Channel 9490
> 214 Weather Channel 9438
> 215 Travel Channel 9437
> 239 WGN 9446
> 369 MHD (music) 9469
> 374 Smithsonian
> 
> Planet Green
> Lifetime
> 
> Family/Kids:
> 172 Disney East 9433
> 174 Toon Disney 9449
> 176 Cartoon HD 9463
> 180 ABC Family 9434
> 
> Movies:
> 362 HD Net 9422
> 364 HD Theater 9421
> 366 Universal 9427
> 383 HD Net Movies 9423
> 385 MGM
> 187 Hallmark Movies 9444
> 5 Pay-Per-View
> HBO (premium)
> Starz (premium)
> Cinemax (premium)
> Showtime (premium)
> 
> 7 more HD HBO
> 1 more Max
> 4 more Startz
> Lifetime Movie
> 
> Sports:
> 394 World Fishing Network
> 398 Versus/Golf 9468
> 400 Tennis 9442
> 402 NBA 9508
> 403 NHL
> 140 ESPN 9424
> 144 ESPN 2 9425
> 154 NFL 9426
> 
> 152 CBS College Sports
> 
> News
> 142 ESPN News 9494
> 200 CNN 9436
> 208 CNBC 9439
> 
> This is ALL I'd evr need (but my wife is going to miss Hallmark and Soap!)


That is all I will ever need even if I win the lottery and stay home 24/7. I am so hoping Dish sticks with this 29.99 Hd only plan.


----------



## jclewter79

tcatdbs said:


> Think I'll sign up before Aug 1st to get a 2 year contarct at the current $29.99 HD only package (+$5 local) with HB and ST (+$22). I assume they can't remove channels from a package on a 2 year contract (can they?). Should get all the HBO HD's when added for "free"...
> 
> What I can't figure out, doing the on-line builder, I plug in 2 HDTVs (1 DVR) and 1 Std. and "additional costs" are $19.96; but plug in 3 HDTV's (1 DVR) and "additional costs" are $12.98. I think I'll go buy a small HDTV to replace my std. and go for the $12.98 price.... makes no sense to me. I assume the 3 HD receivers are 722, 211, 211, or maybe 612,211,211... but I should have a choice between 612 and 722 since they say it's a free upgrade, right?
> 
> PS: Does the VIP612 have the external USB hard drive capability? I think I'd rather have a DVR I didn't have to connect to a phone line to save $5.


Your 2 year contract does not lock the price on anything. You only have to keep service for two years no price garantees.


----------



## tcatdbs

It does lock in $200 worth of "rebates"... They certainly can't "all of a sudden" change "DishHD" to "Gold" or some other name and add $20 to the cost for "the same" programming... I think they'd have even more law suits. I'm going to roll the dice before they do change the rates... no matter what they do, can't be as much as I'm paying TWC.


----------



## Jeff_DML

I thought it locks in the price but they are free to change what channels they give you


----------



## tcatdbs

I just seached their web site for 24 month commitment and got this at the tail end: 

"We reserve the right to change prices, packages and programming at any time, including without limitation during any term commitment period to which you have agreed. DISH Network shall determine eligibility in its sole discretion and reserves the right to deny eligibility for any reason."

They do want to keep customers though, so hopefully they won't deny HD channels from the ALL HD package... or increase the cost (too much) a month after signing up.


----------



## Jeff_DML

tcatdbs said:


> I just seached their web site for 24 month commitment and got this at the tail end:
> 
> "We reserve the right to change prices, packages and programming at any time, including without limitation during any term commitment period to which you have agreed. DISH Network shall determine eligibility in its sole discretion and reserves the right to deny eligibility for any reason."
> 
> They do want to keep customers though, so hopefully they won't deny HD channels from the ALL HD package... or increase the cost (too much) a month after signing up.


thanks, lame so we are locked in but they are not


----------



## James Long

In the past they have grandfathered some packages ...
There are still people with the $9.99 DishHD five channel package.
Perhaps they will grandfather DishHD Absolute?

TurboHD Gold/Silver/Bronze plus Platinum is confusing and more expensive ... but it is also a lot more channels than DishHD Absolute was ... including expensive RSNs.

DishHD Essentials remains the same (ATxxx + $10 for HD versions) with new names - the biggest hit will be taken by those who don't want SD channels. The TurboHD packages will provide a discount over ATxxx + Essentials.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Jeff_DML said:


> thanks, lame so we are locked in but they are not


Every provider has those same terms..... nothing new.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The "bait and switch" guy from the other thread should be posting in here... because in my mind that *could* apply here.

IF Dish signs someone up this month for the current DishHD $29.99 package that is said to contain all HD... then on 8/1 they change to the new packages that either cost more for the new HD and require you to switch OR allow you to stay but keep out certain channels... then *that* might very well qualify as bait & switch since Dish knows already what they are planning for 8/1... this would be the same gripe against people on eBay selling receivers they know cannot be activated. IF Dish sells you a package today that they know they will be discontinuing tomorrow... that is not a good thing.

IF they keep us at least until Feb it will remove some of the sting... but while some folks have been in the package since this past Feb (or whenever they officially launched).. many of us just did switch over, so it will be a screw-job if they don't grandfather us for a while and not use new channels as a carrot.

Also, consider that they just started the "you must go now before 8/1 if you have mpeg2 HD" campaign... and are working hard to convert folks from those older packages over to the current ones and do mpeg2 for mpeg4/ViP upgrades. All those folks will be really pissed if then 8/1 Dish turns right around and says either they have to pay $20 more per month OR no more new HD until they switch next year.

There is either some very poor planning for the 8/1 changes OR very poor communication about it OR perhaps both.


----------



## tcatdbs

I just called to correct some on-line errors on the order I just placed. I seemed to have gotten a knowledgeable guy :hurah: After he confirmed I would get a VIP722 and VIP211, and 2 dishes (all being wrong on the order)... 

I asked about the new packages on Aug. 1st. He told me they would have no effect on the DishHD Absolute package, which would automatically be grandfathered. He said "in theory" any new HD channels should get added to Absolute, but he could not guarantee it if the new HD channels are in one of the new packages at a higher cost... I'm sure we'll get the extra HD's on premiums as they get added, hopefully we'll get everything else they add.

The secret will be NOT to change your DishHD package for any reason, or they'll call it a change and de-grandfather it. Mine came up to $95.95 for the 1st 2 months (2 HDTV, 1 Std, 1 DVR, 3 movie channels, HD locals) - that's $47.98 per month, then jumps to $67.97 (no clue how he came to that since I was expecting $69.97). Can't complain (yet....)


----------



## Bobby H

> TurboHD Gold/Silver/Bronze plus Platinum is confusing and more expensive ... but it is also a lot more channels than DishHD Absolute was ... including expensive RSNs.


It doesn't look like a lot more channels to me. There's very little in the way of added national cable HD channels, like FX HD, Spike HD, etc. The biggest gain is in the HBO package, which falls outside of the standard programming packages. Starz and Encore are arguably premium channels as well, even though they come bundled with top tier packages. If I had my choice I wouldn't get Starz or Encore, certainly if I had to pay upwards of $20 per month for it. Same goes for the RSNs.

I'll be content if my bill doesn't change after 8/1 and the only addition I see is new HBO HD channels lighting up in the guide. I'm hoping I don't suddenly find channels like HD Net Movies and Universal HD disappearing from the lineup and moved over into some package that brings the total monthly cost to $80 or more.


----------



## James Long

The additions are cumulative. DishHD Absolute was introduced in February ... there have been 19 'national cable channel' additions to the package since then. There are four more basic channels coming August 1st that may or may not be added. (I'm hoping since it is only four that they will be added to DishHD Absolute.) Voom was lost, but I doubt that Voom cost DISH as much as the 23 new channels.

TurboHD is a good idea ... I wish that DISH could have held out until February to introduce it but the no RSNs policy of DishHD Absolute needed to be fixed. RSNs cost money. Someone has to pay. DISH isn't a charity.


----------



## smackman

I will just be Honest. I will be gone from Dish IF:
*.1 My bill changes 8/1 or
.2 HD Channels are deleted from my Absolute HD Package or
.3 New national HD Channels(such as Spike) are not added to my current Absolute Package.**I changed to the HD Absolute Package with my locals approx. 2 months ago. I was told this was the ALL HD package and that new National HD Channels would be added to the HD Absolute Package as Dish lit them up.*
*Anything less will be considered "Bait and Switch" on a personal level.*
To me, Its not all about the Money; Its about being "ON THE LEVEL". 
If Dish does anything less than what they lead the consumer to believe, I will try Directv.
The only thing in the past that was a neg. about Direct was they do not offer my locals in my area even at SD BUT I NOW receive 3 of the 4 National Affiliates IN HD via OTA. The other Affiliate thats still Analog will have to go at least Digital by Feb. 2009. 
I am a loyal Dish Network customer. I have for the most part had a great experience with Dish but this type of crap will be the end of me.
In all honesty, I do not want to change but I will if I feel I am being screwed. The HD market is probably a small percentage of Dish and Directs current consumers. This is not a positive for the HD Customer. Once you go HD its hard to look at a SD picture.


----------



## Jim5506

It may be that the RSN's contract calls for tiered programming with the RSN's not being in the lowest tier, so Dish had to re introduce tiered HD ONLY in order to be able to put RSN's in one of the packages.

Just a WAG.


----------



## James Long

I don't believe an RSN would refuse lowest tier placement. The lower the tier the more viewers and more subscribers paying for their service (whether they watch it or not).


----------



## krholmberg

I saw an ad during the All Star Game tonight about the new MLB HD station going live on 01/01/09. Since DishHD Absolute has NBA, NHL and NFL networks, how long do you think it will be before MLB is added?


----------



## kal915

krholmberg said:


> I saw an ad during the All Star Game tonight about the new MLB HD station going live on 01/01/09. Since DishHD Absolute has NBA, NHL and NFL networks, how long do you think it will be before MLB is added?


If they can work out a deal, on 1/1/09


----------



## cdub998

I just chatted with an agent and was told that the turbo HD packages will not be available to existing customers. So even if I wanted to switch to get my RSN I can't Thats BS


----------



## James Long

CSRs have been wrong before ... especially when discussing products not available.


----------



## projectorguru

cdub998 said:


> I just chatted with an agent and was told that the turbo HD packages will not be available to existing customers. So even if I wanted to switch to get my RSN I can't Thats BS


I was told the same thing, I had posted about this already, it sucks, if they can't let me pay more for the turbo gold and rsn's, then I will pay more elsewhere


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Past history has shown that the CSRs either do not know or are instructed not to talk about packages that are not yet available. This has been proven time and again when asking about the future, so I'm not sure why people keep doing it and getting frustrated about it.

Now, IF you talk to someone after 8/1 and they tell you... it might then be worth escalating the issue... but it is not even possible to sign up for these new Turbo packages for another 2 weeks... so it really isn't worth the aggravation just yet.


----------



## projectorguru

HDMe said:


> Past history has shown that the CSRs either do not know or are instructed not to talk about packages that are not yet available. This has been proven time and again when asking about the future, so I'm not sure why people keep doing it and getting frustrated about it.
> 
> Now, IF you talk to someone after 8/1 and they tell you... it might then be worth escalating the issue... but it is not even possible to sign up for these new Turbo packages for another 2 weeks... so it really isn't worth the aggravation just yet.


Agreed, which is why I left it go, can't wait til aug 1st, I hope I can get my rsns with turbo


----------



## smackman

projectorguru said:


> Agreed, which is why I left it go, can't wait til aug 1st, I hope I can get my rsns with turbo


Agree also; I am anticipating August 1st and reading the post here. This forum is a lifeline of imformation.


----------



## Tsi2quick

I signed up for Absolute this morning + locals + DVR (Vip722). 

I'll be curious to see what happens August 1st as well but as long as they don't jack up my price to keep the same channels I will be fine. I'm switching over from Charter so pretty much anything will be better and cheaper.


----------



## Jim5506

Me thinks we be grandfathered.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> In the past they have grandfathered some packages ...
> There are still people with the $9.99 DishHD five channel package.
> Perhaps they will grandfather DishHD Absolute?
> 
> TurboHD Gold/Silver/Bronze plus Platinum is confusing and more expensive ... but it is also a lot more channels than DishHD Absolute was ... including expensive RSNs.
> 
> DishHD Essentials remains the same (ATxxx + $10 for HD versions) with new names - the biggest hit will be taken by those who don't want SD channels. The TurboHD packages will provide a discount over ATxxx + Essentials.


So I should stick with what I've got now?


----------



## James Long

If you're happy with what you have stick with it.


----------



## IDRick

The new packages are intriguing! Can't wait to get more details... Hopefully, one can get all the RSN's, not just our local RSN. In particular, I am interested in FSN North and Big Ten Network, but not presently eligible since I live in Idaho. Which SD channels are included in the HD only pack? My wife likes shopping channels.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Currently the shopping channels are available with the HD Only package. I would suspect they will also be available with the Turbo packages.


----------



## Tsi2quick

HobbyTalk said:


> Currently the shopping channels are available with the HD Only package. I would suspect they will also be available with the Turbo packages.


Don't think I realized you got more channels than the 40 or so HD channels in this package.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> If you're happy with what you have stick with it.


If I stick with AT 250 will I get all HBO, Cinamax STARZ in HD? That's really all I care about. I'm thinking about dropping down to AT 200 & getting either Showtime or Ultimate. I don't watch VS, Outdoor or non or MTV channels. I'll wait until August 1st.


----------



## James Long

If you get the channel in SD and HD is offered you will get it in HD.


----------



## g182237

James Long said:


> If you get the channel in SD and HD is offered you will get it in HD.


I get a lot of the SD channels that DISH currently offers in HD, but I think all those HD channels come from 129. Will E11 be able to see the 129 satellite?


----------



## James Long

E11 is a satellite that will be at 110°. Satellites don't look at each other (at least not the ones in the DBS service). There are several ground dishes that can see both 129° (currently E5) and 110° (currently E8 and E10 ... next month E10 and E11).


----------



## tcatdbs

I just saw this over on the AVS forum: http://www.turbo-hd.com/

Sure looks like my Absolute ($34.99) will be the new Turbo with Platinum = $54.99 with locals. I know my price is grandfathered, but....

I also read that they will NOT be adding the new HD channels to Absolute. Guess we'll find out tomorrow, and will see how many angry (or happy) customers (or lost customers) they have. I'll bet they don't add them so they can offer you Turbo Platinum for $20 more.


----------



## HobbyTalk

I read that the HD channels will be added to Absolute (info from the Dish retailers site). Current customers will be able to subscribe to the the TurboHD packages 2/09


----------



## James Long

tcatdbs said:


> I just saw this over on the AVS forum: http://www.turbo-hd.com/


Noted in another thread here ... it is an independent retailer's site. NOT OFFICIAL.

(But likely accurate.)


----------



## calgary2800

Jim5506 said:


> Me thinks we be grandfathered.


Is getting grandfathered automatic? I've had Dish Absolute for a few months now. Do I need to call Dish? I've said it a few times here the Absolute package is the best deal by far in TV.


----------



## tcatdbs

It's automatic... and a GREAT deal. Probably shouldn't talk about it anymore since you can't sign up for it anymore. Very nice to see all the HD channels that were supposed to be added today actually show up on Absolute. The HBO and Starz is what I was looking for, nice to see Lifetime and LMC as a bonus. Just not sure if it's grandfathered until 2/09, or for the entire 2 year contract I signed up for last week... hopefully 2 years!


----------



## CoolGui

tcatdbs said:


> It's automatic... and a GREAT deal. Probably shouldn't talk about it anymore since you can't sign up for it anymore. Very nice to see all the HD channels that were supposed to be added today actually show up on Absolute. The HBO and Starz is what I was looking for, nice to see Lifetime and LMC as a bonus. Just not sure if it's grandfathered until 2/09, or for the entire 2 year contract I signed up for last week... hopefully 2 years!


I just went to my account management to see if I could change to Turbo HD if I wanted, it's not available yet obviously. What I'm thinking (excuse me if it's already been mentioned earlier in this thread) is that they'll allow you to use the HD Absolute until February then you'll automatically be switched to the Turbo Bronze package (same price). You'll have to upgrade if you want some of the other channels.

So if that comes true I'll be paying 49.99 for the same HD channels I'm paying 29.99 right now. I could be upset about it, but honestly I didn't think this HD Absolute package would last. It was a stopgap to keep HD subscribers while they were still rolling out the new HD channels. I'm fine with it, since I think it was inevitable and I'll be gaining my RSN in the process. 29.99 was a sweet deal, but you HAD to know it was going away once they ramped up the HD channels, right?


----------



## tcatdbs

From what I've read, if you have a 2 year contract you can keep Absolute for 2 years, and it will keep retaining all channels that are in the Turbo-Platinum package. If you don't change it, I think it can be grandfathered forever.


----------



## CoolGui

tcatdbs said:


> From what I've read, if you have a 2 year contract you can keep Absolute for 2 years, and it will keep retaining all channels that are in the Turbo-Platinum package. If you don't change it, I think it can be grandfathered forever.


Where did you read that? Honestly, I think this is wishful thinking. I've been booted off Dish packages more than once when they were eliminated, and I don't see why they would make an exception this time. Hopefully I am wrong for those who want to keep this indefinitely.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> If you get the channel in SD and HD is offered you will get it in HD.


Do you mean I'll get SD & HD in the HD Absolute for $40?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

If we look historically... There were people on the "original" $9.95 HD Pack until today. You haven't been able to order that package for several years now, but grandfathered customers were still getting it.

Dish finally forced people out of that package by offering MPEG4 ViP upgrades and announcing that on 8/1 they were going to convert all of their HD to MPEG4. Now I don't know if that actually happened overnight or not.. but the point here is that the only reason those folks got un-grandfathered was because of the complete change of technology. Same reason they didn't get any new channels either, since all new channels were MPEG4.

Now... with DishHD Absolute, Dish could set a line where after that point no new channels are added to the grandfathered customers... but theoretically they could let us stay in the current package indefinately since technologically there would be no reason to force us out of the package.

Only time will tell, but the last obsoleted HD pack got at least 3 years of grandfathering I believe!


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Thanks for that HDMe.

All I can offer in return for your knowledge is my Indoor Antenna Guide.

EV's Best Recommended Top Rated HDTV Digital TV Television UHF/VHF Indoor Antenna Review Test Round-Up Shootout Guide

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1037779


----------



## James Long

HDMe said:


> If we look historically... There were people on the "original" $9.95 HD Pack until today.


I know of a subscriber who still has it ... $9.99 for five channels! They got it right before the DishHD packages were released in 2006 (jumping the gun so they would not have to pay for Voom). They have a ViP-211 so the "end of MPEG2" isn't an issue.

Time for an upgrade ... one penny more for dozens more channels!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> I know of a subscriber who still has it ... $9.99 for five channels! They got it right before the DishHD packages were released in 2006 (jumping the gun so they would not have to pay for Voom). They have a ViP-211 so the "end of MPEG2" isn't an issue.
> 
> Time for an upgrade ... one penny more for dozens more channels!


I hadn't even considered that... so it sounds like if a person upgraded to a ViP receiver before the last round of changes but still kept their legacy $9.99 pack... then maybe they can stay and become a great grandfather! 

Actually, this makes me think... I wonder if there is still anyone around grandfathered with the original HD Theater for $7.95 a la carte from when that was the only HD channel in the "pack"?


----------



## SageJMP

what exactly does grandfathered mean?


----------



## JeffN9

SageJMP said:


> what exactly does grandfathered mean?


Because you already had a package before it went away for new subscribers you are able to keep it. At least until they decide to un-grandfather you.


----------



## SageJMP

JeffN9 said:


> Because you already had a package before it went away for new subscribers you are able to keep it. At least until they decide to un-grandfather you.


i guess I got dishHD absolute just in time, only had it for a month, hehe.


----------



## peak_reception

The package is "grandfathered" but the price isn't unless someone's been explicitly contracted otherwise. Dish can raise the price as much as they like, probably next February. 

So if they want to keep it (Absolute) around they'll make a modest increase, if they want to get people moving out to other packages they'll make a hefty price hike. 

If the hike is too hefty though they risk pushing people out to other providers.


----------



## mhowie

SageJMP said:


> i guess I got dishHD absolute just in time, only had it for a month, hehe.


And I "downgraded" to HD Absolute at 11:45pm last Thursday evening.


----------



## CoolGui

When I think about it, the packages I've been switched automatically were just when Dish changed the names mostly, and the packages were basically the same. So... Maybe there is hope being grandfathered in on this package. However if they make it as expensive as the HD Gold with Platinum add-on, it won't be a very good deal.


----------



## bandit

CoolGui said:


> When I think about it, the packages I've been switched automatically were just when Dish changed the names mostly, and the packages were basically the same. So... Maybe there is hope being grandfathered in on this package. However if they make it as expensive as the HD Gold with Platinum add-on, it won't be a very good deal.


I have had the absolute package since it first came out. I got the 722 DVR last summer.

I checked my Programing this morning and it now shows that I have Gold HD and Platinum HD for 10 bucks each. I am a little confused on what Turbo means or what exactly it does for me. Can I assume that Platinum is the highest package that there is and that there won't be anymore carrots coming in February?

I stumbled on all this turbo stuff just as I was ready to change over to Direct TV. The only reason I wanted to make the switch is so I can get the NFL season ticket package. Now I have to decide how bad I want the new HD channels versus NFL ticket.

What is new on the Direct TV front? You got to believe that they will offer the same HD content by years end so both will be pretty much on par with each other on that front.

I was going to pull the trigger on switching this week but now I think I will wait to see if Direct offers a better deal to get me and others to switch now that Dish has smacked them by passing them buy in HD content. Any thoughts on what Direct might do?


----------



## tcatdbs

That's scary, changing the Absolute name to Gold+Platinum already. Did your $29.95 bill go up? If they don't grandfather Absolute and if f Direct buys Voom, I don't think you'll be the only one switching!


----------



## JeffN9

bandit said:


> I have had the absolute package since it first came out. I got the 722 DVR last summer.
> 
> I checked my Programing this morning and it now shows that I have Gold HD and Platinum HD for 10 bucks each.
> 
> Are you saying that they have changed your package from the Absolute without you making any changes on the account?? The general consensus here was that folks who already had the Absolute would not see any changes on 8-1.
> 
> I hope that I'm reading you wrong and E* isn't doing that or a lot of people are going to be very po'd. Guess I better check my account.


----------



## Jeff_DML

I just checked my on dishnetwork.com, still HD absolute for me


----------



## JeffN9

I just checked my account and nothing has changed.


----------



## bandit

tcatdbs said:


> That's scary, changing the Absolute name to Gold+Platinum already. Did your $29.95 bill go up? If they don't grandfather Absolute and if f Direct buys Voom, I don't think you'll be the only one switching!


My HD bill was and still is $20.00 I am paying $10 for the Gold HD and $10 for the Platinum HD packages.


----------



## bandit

JeffN9 said:


> Are you saying that they have changed your package from the Absolute without you making any changes on the account?? The general consensus here was that folks who already had the Absolute would not see any changes on 8-1.
> 
> I hope that I'm reading you wrong and E* isn't doing that or a lot of people are going to be very po'd. Guess I better check my account.


That is what I am saying. When I clicked on "View My Programing" it shows that I have Gold HD for 10 bucks and Platinum HD for another 10 bucks.

By them calling what I already had something different is fine by me since they didn't charge me any more.


----------



## JeffN9

bandit said:


> That is what I am saying. When I clicked on "View My Programing" it shows that I have Gold HD for 10 bucks and Platinum HD for another 10 bucks.
> 
> By them calling what I already had something different is fine by me since they didn't charge me any more.


Are you sure you had the Absolute(HD only) package? The Absolute base charge is $29.99 and includes all of the HD channels except the RSN's.


----------



## tcatdbs

I just looked at my account on-line (signed up for Absolute last week with Starz, HBO and 1 cent Cinemax). My 1st bill (for 2 months) was supposed to be $95, but it appears I just got a $44 credit for 2 months of HBO and Starz... so that free 3 month HBO and Starz kicked in (even though I signed up before the 1st). Looks like an error to me, but I'm not going to complain. When I click "My Package" nothing comes up, but my bill does say Absolute.


----------



## bandit

JeffN9 said:


> Are you sure you had the Absolute(HD only) package? The Absolute base charge is $29.99 and includes all of the HD channels except the RSN's.


Well I don't remember what it was called but here is what I do remember when I first started getting HD.

I was originally paying $10.99 per month for all the HD they offered. Then they came out with additional HD channels for another 9.99 per month so I took that too. I do believe that it was called absolute package. No matter, I am getting every HD channel there is.

Now it shows that I have Gold HD for 10 bucks and Platinum for another 10 and I am getting more HD channels with the recent additional line up.

America's Top 250 w/ Locals $59.99 
DISH Three Movie Package $31.00 
GoldHD with PlatinumHD $20.00 
DISH Home Protection Plan $5.99

Fees $16.96

Total $133.94


----------



## HobbyTalk

You do not have Absolute, which is an HD ONLY programming package. You have the HD add-ons to regular programming.


----------



## Syzygy

DavidPotter said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but can you clarify which of these channels actually broadcasts HD content?


Not a stupid question. And neither is it a negative question, contrary to the assertion of at least one self-appointed Big Brother in this thread.

I found one site that shows the percentage of HD broadcast by each channel. Type *whereishd* into your address bar and press Ctrl-Enter.

Caveat: The percentages are all self-reported (at present), and you have to take them with a grain of salt. For instance, TNT claims 100% HD even though a lot of their stuff is stretch-o-vision.

Addendum: Lifetime and LMN don't appear in the list under Dish (or in any other list) -- showing that the site needs updating.


----------



## CoolGui

Syzygy said:


> *whereishd*...


I see a few errors with what it shows is available for me, but I don't see anywhere to report it....


----------



## mike1977

I'll be switching soon to the lowest Turbo package. I'll miss some channels, but won't miss the high bills so I can see popups during programming. Renting from Netflix will satisfy my movie watching.


----------



## Syzygy

CoolGui said:


> [WRT whereishd...] I see a few errors with what it shows is available for me, but I don't see anywhere to report it...


They ask you to report errors to [email protected]
I also sent my questions to the MediaBiz CEO: [email protected]
No reply after 18 hours... but yes within 48 hours: See http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1724372&postcount=186


----------



## EscapeVelocity

mike1977 said:


> I'll be switching soon to the lowest Turbo package. I'll miss some channels, but won't miss the high bills so I can see popups during programming. Renting from Netflix will satisfy my movie watching.


Bingo!


----------



## CoolGui

mike1977 said:


> I'll be switching soon to the lowest Turbo package. I'll miss some channels, but won't miss the high bills so I can see popups during programming. Renting from Netflix will satisfy my movie watching.


What popups do you mean?


----------



## kal915

CoolGui said:


> What popups do you mean?


Do you never watch TBS?


----------



## mike1977

CoolGui said:


> What popups do you mean?


The promo crap the stations have been using for years and usually show at the bottom of the screen after whatever returns from commercials. It's got worse now with permanent text in the bottom left during the entire show. And now we've got to worry about the actual pausing of the tv show itself (like TBS has done with Family Guy so Bill Engvall could promote his show).

Paying $24.99/month for that sounds better to me than paying $80+


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> They ask you to report errors to [email protected]
> I also sent my questions to the MediaBiz CEO: [email protected]
> No reply yet from either address (after 18 hours).


I just got complete answers to my WhereIsHD questions...

> I very much appreciate your unique list of HD channels with percentages.
Thanks for the feedback, it really helps us provide a better product.

> When it was last updated?
WhereIsHD.com is updated weekly. With HD launches so prevalent right now, changes happen constantly, so you may see a lag between promotion and listing on occasion.

> Lifetime and LMN (part of Dish's Absolute package) aren't listed.
For some providers, we do have Lifetime HD (e.g., Cox in ZIP Code 06033)
and Lifetime Movie Network HD (e.g., Time Warner in ZIP Code 11417).
We will update the list for Dish as quickly as possible.

> I'd like to know the percentages for Lifetime and Lifetime Movie Network.
Lifetime HD claims 75% HD penetration; LMNHD is currently HD-ready, meaning that the programming is not yet tagged as HD programming.

> Will there be any percentages that are not self-reported?
We are looking into ways to find the % of HD which is not self-reported, and hope to add that feature to WhereIsHD.com in future versions.
-- Pinna Gallant [[email protected]]


----------



## dclaryjr

My wife watches Golden Girls on Lifetime, and yesterday she was complaining about the picture. I realized that she was watching the HD channel (I didn't know I had it) and it was definitely stretch-o-vision. I changed it to the SD channel and she was much happier.


----------



## kal915

dclaryjr said:


> My wife watches Golden Girls on Lifetime, and yesterday she was complaining about the picture. I realized that she was watching the HD channel (I didn't know I had it) and it was definitely stretch-o-vision. I changed it to the SD channel and she was much happier.


If only all HD channels didn't stretch their SD programming


----------



## billypritchard

I recently switched to Absolute and love the combination of price and quality channels. I sometimes miss a few things like BBC, but no biggie.

I now have a question though. I would like to add Setanta Sports to what I have, but I don't want to mess with a good thing now that Absolute is probably no longer available. Do you think adding something a la carte would do anything to the Absolute subscription?


----------



## HobbyTalk

First information was that there could be no charges made to Absolute without affecting the grandfathering. I have found that changes to the "add-ons" can be made without a problem. But what can be added to the Absolute package is limited (such as no RSNs or BTN) so not sure if you can add Setanta Sports to Absolute.


----------



## billypritchard

HobbyTalk said:


> First information was that there could be no charges made to Absolute without affecting the grandfathering. I have found that changes to the "add-ons" can be made without a problem. But what can be added to the Absolute package is limited (such as no RSNs or BTN) so not sure if you can add Setanta Sports to Absolute.


Yeah, guess that's my question. But if you can add something like HBO to Absolute, I don't see a big difference between adding Setanta.

I suppose I could call and talk to a knowledgeable rep...


----------



## Paul Secic

dclaryjr said:


> My wife watches Golden Girls on Lifetime, and yesterday she was complaining about the picture. I realized that she was watching the HD channel (I didn't know I had it) and it was definitely stretch-o-vision. I changed it to the SD channel and she was much happier.


The same can be said for HGTV & Food Network.


----------



## James Long

billypritchard said:


> I suppose I could call and talk to a knowledgeable rep...


They do exist! 

As an international channel it should be able to be added. But the professional answer is at DISH.


----------



## dishlover2

jkinghome said:


> I just spoke to a CSR and they couldn't confirm what HD channels are part of the $29.99 HD only package.
> 
> I may be removing my SD line-up (a big step, but I think I am ready...) But without confirmation that the HD line-up includes Disney, Toon, and Bravo, I could be facing a divorce, and losing the Dad of the Year prize.
> 
> They said that I could add locals on to my programming, so I would be saving over $40 a month with this move.
> 
> May be small peanuts but I love a good deal.


im torn myself myself some channel s r not in hd yet gsn 116 and others are in sd only like mtv vh1 on my vip 612 hbo zone is hd only how much record time can we gain additional in the event e drops all sd but that cant happen overnight but comcast will lose customers to satellite unless the living situation prohiits that but anything beyond local/out of town channels anything basic cable ie hgtv etc will either require the hd digital or standard digital but i heard comcast plans to do away with the digital on demand boxes and automatically issue hd/dvr models

charlie ergen i hope your reading this heads up this info is based on a web article from msnbc


----------



## dishlover2

Sphagnum said:


> absolutely none


those denoted hd in your guide listings true same channel numbers depending on hd package etc


----------



## puckwithahalo

> I now have a question though. I would like to add Setanta Sports to what I have, but I don't want to mess with a good thing now that Absolute is probably no longer available. Do you think adding something a la carte would do anything to the Absolute subscription?


Yes, you can add setanta. You are grandfathered in to HD Absolute as long as you don't remote it from the account. Pretty much the only things that cannot be on the account at the same time as it are the AT packages and Dish Family. Can't add the multisports package because have to have AT100+ or higher to have that. Asside from that, add away.


----------



## dishlover2

id like to keep locals supers hd package with at least at 250 anyword which sd channels being upconverted in sept oct? ill be watching the charlie chat sept 8th

premiums too but favor dumping some sd channels that have hd copies in existence already in other words only keeping sd stations w no hd simulcasting as well until they run in hd


----------



## puckwithahalo

> id like to keep locals supers hd package with at least at 250 anyword which sd channels being upconverted in sept oct? ill be watching the charlie chat sept 8th
> 
> premiums too but favor dumping some sd channels that have hd copies in existence already in other words only keeping sd stations w no hd simulcasting as well until they run in hd


There's not really a way to do that. You can lock out the SD version of each channel that is already hd...or make a favorite list that doesn't show the sd versions...but that's about it


----------



## dishlover2

puckwithahalo said:


> There's not really a way to do that. You can lock out the SD version of each channel that is already hd...or make a favorite list that doesn't show the sd versions...but that's about it


probably true due to technical issues well puck in short a way to free up bandwidth however not everybody is on an hd package so your right about no other way right nowbut as i said earlier hbo zone is on hd and not sd on the 612 vip model ilove mine the dual tuner one tv option


----------



## dishlover2

dclaryjr said:


> My wife watches Golden Girls on Lifetime, and yesterday she was complaining about the picture. I realized that she was watching the HD channel (I didn't know I had it) and it was definitely stretch-o-vision. I changed it to the SD channel and she was much happier.


i came across the opposite problem to fill out the screen w lifetime sd using hdmi out puts i had to set sd to full zoom so no black bars r present


----------



## Paul Secic

dishlover2 said:


> id like to keep locals supers hd package with at least at 250 anyword which sd channels being upconverted in sept oct? ill be watching the charlie chat sept 8th
> 
> premiums too but favor dumping some sd channels that have hd copies in existence already in other words only keeping sd stations w no hd simulcasting as well until they run in hd


SD channels will still be around for ten years & more because some people stiill won't have HD sets.


----------



## dishlover2

yes but everyone had color eventually bw is now a thing of the past
black and white:d


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I still see black & white programming... and some movie directors/producers choose to shoot black and white today. No reason for it to go away.

Similarly, no reason for SD to go away either.

Even if all channels one day broadcast in an HD format, that does not guarantee that all programming on the channel will be HD.


----------



## nataraj

Paul Secic said:


> SD channels will still be around for ten years & more because *some people stiill won't have HD sets*.


That is no reason for HD channels. You can always get SD from HD by downconverting ...


----------



## DStroyer

I predict that we'll see channels eventually shut down their SD channels, and just make people who still don't have HDTV's watch the HD channel and deal with black bars at the top and bottom of the screen (as well as black bars on the sides, on shows that are in 4:3 format). Hopefully those non-HDTV's at least have a "zoom" button, to elminate the windowbox effect.


----------



## James Long

DStroyer said:


> I predict that we'll see channels eventually shut down their SD channels, and just make people who still don't have HDTV's watch the HD channel and deal with black bars at the top and bottom of the screen (as well as black bars on the sides, on shows that are in 4:3 format).


Pretty much what the broadcast networks are doing now. Letterbox nearly all the time. (At least the Olympics were cropped on the 4x3.)



> Hopefully those non-HDTV's at least have a "zoom" button, to elminate the windowbox effect.


The receivers take care of that now.


----------



## dishlover2

DStroyer said:


> I predict that we'll see channels eventually shut down their SD channels, and just make people who still don't have HDTV's watch the HD channel and deal with black bars at the top and bottom of the screen (as well as black bars on the sides, on shows that are in 4:3 format). Hopefully those non-HDTV's at least have a "zoom" button, to elminate the windowbox effect.


I Agree, i cant wait for gsn to go hd what networkss can do too ie without a trace tnt hdone time showed a pilot of the series while tnt showed the prescheduled episode at the time i had comcast so glad to no longer be part of cable overpriced


----------



## ivtech

PhantomOG said:


> +1
> 
> I think I'd also miss the ability to watch the SD channel in order to avoid stretch-o-vision. I can't stand to watch stretched material. I really wish the TV broadcasters would wise up to the fact that EVERY HD tv has the built in ability to stretch 4:3 material if the viewer wants and just leave 4:3 alone for people who DON'T want to watch a stretched picture. Is it really that complicated of an idea?


I Have A Sony HD 36" 4:3 format.i have HDMI in the VIP 211 and DVI in the TV or component video,then i have Svideo cable also connected to the tv then when content is in HD i switch input on the tv for HD when the content is only analog or 4;3 the change input on tv than i have full screen.


----------



## DStroyer

James Long said:


> The receivers take care of that now.


I guess I was thinking more along the lines of people who would be watching an HD channel piped through basic analog cable without a receiver. But, I guess those numbers will dwindle significantly in the next couple of years as cable companies continue to free up that bandwidth by moving everything to digital (making the converter box mandatory) to make room for more HD channels.

Although.... Do non-HD digital cable and satellite receivers have the "zoom" option? Or, is it possible that the cable and sat. companies will just start distributing HD receivers to ALL subscribers?


----------



## dishlover2

i got told today 250 hd and keepimg the supers and the locals would cut 40 bucks off my bill im holding off until more channels become hd ie gsn hallmark among others that are not in hd yet


----------



## dishlover2

dumping the 4 pay pak with everything pak whats the price for at 200 and below 100


----------



## Stewart Vernon

DStroyer said:


> I guess I was thinking more along the lines of people who would be watching an HD channel piped through basic analog cable without a receiver....


Not sure if you meant what you typed... but you wouldn't ever find an HD channel piped through basic analog cable. The US has no analog HD... It is true that cable companies have some (at least the local stations) HD "in the clear" via QAM on digital cable... but that is digital. You can receive it if your TV has a QAM digital tuner, but I have heard of some instances where digital signals were capped/blocked at a junction box for customers who do not subscribe to anything but the analog tier.


----------



## DStroyer

I guess I should clarify... I should have probably used the word "downconverted" somewhere in there. My speculation/prediction was about putting a downconverted version of an HD channel on the analog channel, if a content provider (such as ABC/Disney, NBCU, Viacom, etc.) ever decided to discontinue the SD feed of one of their channels.

But, the more I think about it - discontinuing of SD channels probably won't happen for many years yet. By that time, today's HD will become the new "standard" definition, and ultra high definition will become the new "HD".


----------



## dishlover2

dishlover2 said:


> dumping the 4 pay pak with everything pak whats the price for at 200 and below 100


starz except for cinema in black are hd 250 gives you encore east hd tmc w tmcxw 
hbo 2 west and the old hbo 3 signature not in hd

it lays out for rolling back to early 90s pricing

20 ultimate covers all in hd even wgn america and tbs so at 100 customers could get wgna with hd channnels ordinaily wgn is at 200 package
84.99 in all oops 90.98 w supers/locals


----------



## kal915

dishlover2 said:


> starz except for cinema in black are hd 250 gives you encore east hd tmc w tmcxw
> hbo 2 west and the old hbo 3 signature not in hd
> 
> it lays out for rolling back to early 90s pricing
> 
> 20 ultimate covers all in hd even wgn america and tbs so at 100 customers could get wgna with hd channnels ordinaily wgn is at 200 package
> 84.99 in all oops 90.98 w supers/locals


HBO2 West isn't in HD, but HBO Signature is.


----------



## Paul Secic

kal915 said:


> HBO West isn't in HD, but HBO Signature is.


You're wrong HBO2E isn't in HD.


----------



## kal915

Paul Secic said:


> You HBO2E isn't in HD.


HBO2E is in HD, i meant to say HBO2W isnt


----------

